# New horse: too old, too lazy...



## Kittyk (26 October 2016)

Advice pls.

I have a retired horse and I'm looking for a horse I can ride. I viewed a 15 yr old cob, absolute dream to hack out but stuffy in the school. Kicked out at the stick and was generally backward. 

I loved him out, would give me loads of confidence hacking out but I am worried that his reluctance in the school could pose a bigger problem later down the line? I'd like to do lots of different things with him and already have a sharp horse definitely don't want a challenge. Apparently he is ridden by kids so has learnt to take the piss a bit in the school but the rounding of the back made me wonder if when fitter he would put up more of an arguement. I stress he was as good as gold but stuffy. He is currently only ridden once a week and is a bit tubby. Seen lots of videos of him hacking etc but no schooling...

Would this put you off? Would his age? 

Unfortunately having a retired horse means I'm slightly out of practice!

Thank you!


----------



## Amye (26 October 2016)

I think it really depends what you want to do with him. The age wouldn't put me off, alot of 15 year olds have lots of life left (but it may be harder to break old habits, depending on how long he's been allowed to get away with things!). I bought a 14 (nearly 15) year old horse last year and I had the 'too old' worry but now I don't worry. I wanted a confidence giver and all the younger horses in my price range just weren't that, so I bought older and he is what I wanted.

He too is backwards in the school and it's something we're progressing with (slowly). Some days it frustrates me and I think 'why didn't I wait out for a more forward going horse?' but then I take him on a hack and he's perfect, or I watch my mum ride him or my OH and think that a more forward going horse could have also posed lots of different problems. 

You can only buy the horse you see on the day(s) you go and visit really. My boy was also very unfit and as he got fitter, he did get better, but I wasn't sure he'd get better when I got him. If only kids have ridden him in the school then he has probably just fallen into bad habits. If he's confident and forward out hacking there's no reason you wouldn't be able to transfer this into schooling. With some weight loss, fitness and a good instructor he may come around great, but there's always a slight risk when you buy a horse that's not in the work you want to do with them.

Could you go and view him a few more times and ride in the school? Just to get a better feel for him?


----------



## be positive (26 October 2016)

I think it is very difficult to judge how a horse that is not in work will be once in a proper exercise regime, the reluctance to move in the school could be due to several things and guessing which one it is can be a gamble. It could be that he is fat, unfit and lazy because of that and who could blame him, it could be that he has got into bad habits because the kids use the stick inappropriately or it could be a sign that there is pain or discomfort somewhere which is worse in the school as is often the case with early signs of arthritis.

Being 15 and not in regular work would put me off a bit, 15 fit and in full work would be very different as you can see the horse as it will be with you, if you like him go back for a second and even a third viewing, if you can take someone experienced to give a second opinion and unless he is extremely cheap get him vetted, even if he is cheap it is still a good idea as he is at the age where things can start to go wrong and not being in work may mean it is not really showing yet.


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 October 2016)

depends how confident you are.  do you want a safe hack and can put up with a lack of forward going in the school or do you want a classier animal who is forward going in the school but a bit too lively for you to cope with out hacking?   15 isnt too old if you need a confidence giver but possibly be too old for a potential competition horse...however the lack of forwardness may also be a sign of pain so if you are considering him please make sure you get a thorough vetting...good luck


----------



## FestiveFuzz (26 October 2016)

I always hard to judge a horse when it's not in full work. On the one hand it could behave exactly the same once fitter, but on the flip you may find you have a completely different horse on your hands.

FWIW my old horse was a connie x and the most stubborn, backwards thinking horse I've ever met. However once fit he was like a firecracker to hack. He'd regularly keep up with my friend's ex-racer on fast rides and tended to be quite sharp, but to look at him in the school you'd never guess it.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 October 2016)

It sounds like this horse has been ridden a lot in the school by kids etc., is this a riding school? It sounds like it which would explain why the poor horse is bored to death but different out hacking. It sounds like he's gone thoroughly stale from it all.

Only you can decide whether this horse is worth a punt. He actually sounds a decent enough type, and when he's out of the environment he's currently in, may turn into a completely different ride. 

I'd be inclined to get either your instructor or a friend to see you on him; if a friend you need someone who will be brutally honest - and give you their honest appraisal of whether you and this horse are suited.


----------



## Kittyk (27 October 2016)

Thank you everyone, really helpful.

He isn't my instructors type of horse and she thinks he is too old. However I was with my OH who is horsey and can see the benefits of me having something easy after years of a difficult warmblood (who was too naughty for me to hack).

Will go and have a second viewing and see how I get on.

Thanks again


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 November 2016)

15 wouldn't put me off at all. Daughters horse was purchased at 14 two years ago and is still on the up. He's always learning and they compete and hunt. 
My own horses are 18 retired and new boy is 16 but I am sure we have ages ahead of us.  
As for the school laziness it's definitely worth a try I think. It's sometimes finding the right buttons to push and getting to know a horse


----------

